# Crazy to do



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 12, 2022)

It’s just seems crazy to be using this for the smoker







But the rewards will be worth it!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 12, 2022)

I found a piece like that in a friends firewood pile, I turned it into tool handles and it was very cool.
Curly oak.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 12, 2022)

I've had that same debate while camping, when something real nice looking is found in the pile of firewood I bought. Usually it's been curly maple. Sometimes it's ended up in the fire. Other times it's made the trip home with me.

In your case, worth it.

Any recommendations on some good sausage recipes? I've got a smoker now and I just inherited my grandfather's (maybe my great-grandfather's?) meat grinder and sausage stuffer that both need to be restored. Sausage is something I'd like to try making.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 12, 2022)

@Sprung 
Pm sent


----------



## trc65 (Nov 12, 2022)

Seems like a worthy sacrifice to me, considering what I see on your smoker! 

BTW, what exactly is on your smoker? Summer sausage of some type?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 12, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Seems like a worthy sacrifice to me, considering what I see on your smoker!
> 
> BTW, what exactly is on your smoker? Summer sausage of some type?


Think it would be Fall sausage by now....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 12, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Seems like a worthy sacrifice to me, considering what I see on your smoker!
> 
> BTW, what exactly is on your smoker? Summer sausage of some type?


Deer summer sausage. Old fashion mild, Jalapeño, Habanero and Cajun.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 12, 2022)

And it is GOOD!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 12, 2022)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> It’s just seems crazy to be using this for the smoker
> 
> View attachment 233661View attachment 233662
> 
> But the rewards will be worth it!


I give you permission to adopt me!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Nov 12, 2022)

I love that wood but the sausage is dam tasty, tough choice!!!!


----------



## SENC (Nov 12, 2022)

If you haven't had @Bigdrowdy1's sausage, you are missing a treat! Offer up some nice wood he can burn for next year's sausage in trade and maybe you'll get lucky! Remember, he likes curly/burly wood, part of his secret recipe!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 13, 2022)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Deer summer sausage. Old fashion mild, Jalapeño, Habanero and Cajun.


Rodney, what kind of Cajun are you using?? From my experience of being a born and raised Cajun, I know of no Cajun Peppers, just a lot of Cajun People. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 13, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Rodney, what kind of Cajun are you using?? From my experience of being a born and raised Cajun, I know of no Cajun Peppers, just a lot of Cajun People. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)




Cajun is more spices than peppers. I generally add a few crushed red peppers to bring a little heat along with some crab boil to give than after zest to follow. Only made small batch of Cajun this time. Plan on making bigger batch later after Thanksgiving. Didn’t have all the ingredients on hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

